# Do you have a Wood/Pellet Stove Insert with a Raised GRANITE Hearth?



## gmoom (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone else suggested Ditra underlayment, but Ditra is composed of polyethylene, which melts at 85 Celsius / 185 Fahrenheit. Perhaps using Thermix or HomeSaver chimney liner insulation (vs. thinset) mortar might help keep the Ditra cooler. A 7 foot long slab of granite hearth ought to absorb and reflect all heat emitted by the stove insert without heating up too much.


----------

